

Ask HN: Can single founder get unemployment benefit? - apower

I left my last job to work on my startup, not by layoff or firing.  Can I get federal and/or state unemployment benefits?
======
Jun8
To get such a benefit you have to show that you are actively looking for a job
(you have to phone them every 15 days to get your check). Also you should be
laid off, I don't think leaving your job by yourself makes you eligible.

